
The Case for Reparations - car
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2014/06/the-case-for-reparations/361631/
======
UI_at_80x24
Needs [June 2014] in the title.

This needs to be addressed TODAY. It needs to stop TODAY.

It's been 400 years and we are still punishing non-whites so we can benefit.

